# my buddy 1187 blow up today!!!!



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I was shooting skeet with a good friend of mine this morning and the weld on the receiver(the one who connect the receiver to the magazine)failed...was something to see i can tell you...we found the barrel about 20 feet away and the wad is stuck in it,probably due to low pressure...weird isn't it?,I hope my 1100 wont do the same!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Bummer!!!  Man, that'd make me not wanna shoot anymore. Well, maybe not, but that's still crazy!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that happened to my dad once. the wad got lodged in the end of the barrel and the next shot split his barrel like a banana and knocked him backwards into the swamp. needless to say, his shoulder was black and blue fro 2 weeks.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

im gonna buy a pair of shooting glasses for when im shooting skeet...just in case...Remington will take care of his gun at his fee's...since the guns is about 5-6 years,they says the warranty dont cover..go figure!!!I know people that have put maybe 15 000 rounds in their shotgun and how many have had this problem???not a single one.I know they only test about 1/200 of their production shotguns,so mistakes can occur


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Warranties cover defects in workmanship and materials not a wad stuck in a barrel. Its unreasonable to expect Remmington to cough up a new gun when a bad shell is the real culprit and they don't have any control over the shell makers. There is two things to learn from this
1) always listen to you gun if you hear a strange, weak, or even different sounding shot from your gun or your buddies unload it and inspect it for a barrell obstruction from a wad its a pretty common cause of barrel failure.
2) If you use a side by side or overunder get in the habit of looking in the barrels between loads I have found a wad in my barrells twice in 35 years not much when your consider the thousand of shells I've shot but both could of been a disaster. The ability to do this easiliy is one of the many advantages to a break action gun by the way.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Bobm...apparenttly you have not read my post correctly...i was there about 10 feet aways when he shot and the gun blow up...and believe me the weld failed before the wad get stuck...we only put one shells in our guns when shooting clays,so its 100% sure that he only shot 1 shells and the shells before was not the problem(sounded normal)...so my point is the weld failed off and caused low pressure dur to barrel extraction from the receiver and after the wad got stuck in it...im sure the shells isnt the problem... we use remington sts


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do you have spell check? I am having trouble reading your post. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your former post clearly states


> we found the barrel about 20 feet away and the wad is stuck in it,probably due to low pressure...


A stuck wad from the previous shell could easily develop enough pressure to cause a weld failure, a weld failure would not be likely to cause the wad to remain in the barrell. I will admit though it is a challenge to read your posts.
Nevermind :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't really see how the weld could cause the wad to get stuck right now but I'm going to believe you since you where there. Give him a break on the spelling aaa, he's from Canada


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah im from canada Qc and i speak french so...anyway believe me or not i dont careeace:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We meant no harm, just giving our opinions You speak better english than we do French :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i can speak a little spanish but i don't think i could ever learn french.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

He should still have a case as long as the STS shells were factory and not reloads. Remington shells, Remington ammo.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

If this is truly a manufacturing defect I can't believe they won't stand behind the gun. I have had some problems with guns out of warranty, and after a couple of phone calls, the gun company always made it more than right. They know that customer service sells guns by word of mouth. I'd recommend our friend makes more phone calls. Don't give up!


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Definately a time to state your case very firmly. The silver solder should not let loose. The wad remained in the barrel because all the energy was used up launching the barrel down range.
I would not give up easily on argueing for a free barrel, send pictures, remind Remington it was THEIR ammo and never mention even a remote chance the shotgun ever fired a reload. Factory ammo all the way and refer to how lucky it was that other than needing new hanes and the mental anguish of not shooting a perfect score it was lucky there was no bodily injury- YET.


----------

